# warriors of chaosarmy build help. 17/12/13



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all im looking to build a new warhammer warriors of chaos army soon and was going to buy forge worlds TAMURKHAN ON TOAD DRAGON and use him as a nurgle lord on a dragon, now my question is are they a viable option and worth taking in games terms?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

well ive just ordered some woc what ive ordered so far

army book and magic cards
battalion box
2x woc regiments
dragon ogres and the nurgle lord on foot.
what would be good to add to this lot, im going to be getting TAMURKHAN ON TOAD DRAGON in either late dec or jan , any more suggestions??


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Hellcannons and Chimerae are both competitive if you are looking for a gaming list.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Hellcannons and Chimerae are both competitive if you are looking for a gaming list.


aww ok cool cool , i was looking at the chimerae, but not seen its rules wise as awaiting my army book still.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

The great thing about WoC is that they have a lot or really great choices. You can go speedy or slow. You can go heavily armored or next to no armor.

Speedy lists generally have:
Core - Chariots, Marauder Horsemen, Chaos Warhounds
Special - Gorebeast Chariots, Chimeras, Chaos Knights, Hellstriders, Dragon Ogres
Rare - Skullcrushers, Shaggoth

Slow moving infantry:
Core - Warriors, Chariots for support charges, Warhounds
Special - Gorebeast Chariots, Chosen, Chaos Ogres, Chaos Trolls, Warshrine
Rare - Hellcannons

Or, if you want, you can mix and match to your liking. W/ WoC, the possibilities are pretty much endless. You can even try the not-so-popular units if you want: Marauders, Forsaken, Slaughterbrute, Vortex Beast, Giant, and Spawn. It really depends on how you envision your force working.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cool sounds like its an army that can be played in almost anyway except heavy shooting style, but overall i cant wait i love the look of ranks or heavily armored warriors and im gonna paint up my units all in diffrent styles i think.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all opinions needed so ive got my models now heres what i got 

tamurkhan on toad dragon
hero with great weapon
hero with 2 hand weapons
sorc

19 chaos warriors c-s-m 2 hand weapons
20 chaos warriors c-s-m hand weapon shield 
20 marauders
2x5 war hounds
3 dragon ogres
5 chaos knights

so im not sure on good cw builds and hope someone can give me a good idea how to run this lot,

ideas
i want a nurgle based army and thinking of using tamurkhan on toad dragon as either a hero/lord on a warshrine or using it as a war shrine as i dont think i could get the points up to run a lord on dragon.
dragon ogres, whats the best way to run these guys, great weapon or 2 hand weapons, im leaning towards great weapons to have strength 7, i know its asl but with i2 there not gonna hit before many things now are they lol

any ideas or list ideas would be great, this is my first part my army and my nurgle part of it.

any help be great
*
*


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

5-woof Warhound units are very useful. (1) They are cheap enough that you can deploy them first to force your opponent to reveal sections of their deployment without worrying if they end up in a forlorn position. (2) They are fast and dangerous enough to race up the flanks to threaten or tie-up war machines or missile troops, giving your expensive Warriors more time to trudge into melee without being shot at.

I agree with your thoughts on Dragon Ogres; it will give you something to deal with high toughness threats.

I find AHW the weakest of the Warrior builds, as you are paying for an effect that only applies to the front rank; they might be more effective as either HW and Shield or Halberd and Shield if you can alter them.

Depending on what the great weapon looks like (or not, it is chaos) I suggest running him as a BSB with halberd.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> 5-woof Warhound units are very useful. (1) They are cheap enough that you can deploy them first to force your opponent to reveal sections of their deployment without worrying if they end up in a forlorn position. (2) They are fast and dangerous enough to race up the flanks to threaten or tie-up war machines or missile troops, giving your expensive Warriors more time to trudge into melee without being shot at.
> 
> I agree with your thoughts on Dragon Ogres; it will give you something to deal with high toughness threats.
> 
> ...


ok cool thanks, ive entered a wfb campaign and the start points cost is 750pts and heres the list im running with
sorc- lvl 2 , MoN , iron curse icon

12 warriors, AHW, C,m,s

13 warriors, shields, c,m,s

10 marauders- flail

5 war hounds
5 warhounds

this comes in 3pts short of 750pts and runs quite well.
i got 2 good spells, one being regen, so that helped keep my warriors with AHW alive to get into combat where they ruled, so far ive now played 2 games with these guys, one against tomb kings where i destroyed them quite easy, as he couldnt stop my war hounds getting around his flank and killing his hero that was keeping walking, the 2nd game was against ogres and my warriors with regen really kicked out a hurting to the ogres and another comfy win.


----------

